

 Feedback on Free Testbank - alexkiwi
http://www.freetestbank.com/

======
alexkiwi
We got sick of the old PHP code that ran the site for the last 2 years and
rewrote everything in Rails. Just relaunched today, any feedback would be
greatly appreciated

